
Twitter kills egg avatar - Mz
http://mashable.com/2017/03/31/twitter-kills-egg-profile-picture/
======
Mk-0
_" The little egg avatar, a classic sign of a bot or troll account and often
associated with harrassment, has been transformed into a new design that's
meant to resemble the outline of a human's head and shoulders. But instead, it
kind of just looks like one tiny, deformed egg hovering above one half of a
slightly larger egg."_

Someone was paid to write this compelling stuff.

